# És del pal...



## Mei

Hola a tots!!

¿Algú sap d'on ve l'expressió "això es del pal"? ¿D'on ve aquest pal? He pensat que potser ve dels diferents pals d'una baralla de cartes pero... no ho sé segur.

Gracies joves!

Salut

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Crec que primer es deia "anar del pal" (en castellà també: "ir del palo", no sé quin és l'original). Jo primer ho vaig sentir especialment sense cap mena de calificatiu, com si "el pal" sigues alguna cosa despectiva (un caràcter altiu o cregut)... No ho sé. No et puc dir d'on ve, però.


----------



## Mei

Gràcies ampurdan. 

De fet l'expressió segurament es espanyola, ja que en català no es diu "el pal de la baralla" sinó "els colls de al baralla" (gràcies Betulineta!)

Sí, tens raó, al principi em sonaba despectiu però m'he adonat que ho faig servir molt.

He obert un fil al forum d'espanyol a veure què me'n diuen.

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom!

Acabo de fer una mica de recerca a l'Alcover-Moll i veig que a la banda de Tortosa i al País Valencià també parlen de _pal_ en referència amb les cartes.

Coll o sèrie de figures del joc de cartes (Tortosa, val.); cast. _palo._

De tota manera, em fa tot l'efecte que el tipus de _pal_ que planteja la Mei és d'ús recent i que ha entrat per via del castellà. Així, doncs, potser l'etimologia s'hauria de buscar en aquesta altra llengua. Ja us dic que penso que això _d'anar del pal de..._ és nou: us sona que els vostres pares ho facin servir? Jo és una cosa que he après al carrer, no pas a casa.

Una abraçada i fins ara!


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Molt bon dia a tothom!
> 
> Acabo de fer una mica de recerca a l'Alcover-Moll i veig que a la banda de Tortosa i al País Valencià també parlen de _pal_ en referència amb les cartes.
> 
> Coll o sèrie de figures del joc de cartes (Tortosa, val.); cast. _palo._
> 
> De tota manera, em fa tot l'efecte que el tipus de _pal_ que planteja la Mei és d'ús recent i que ha entrat per via del castellà. Així, doncs, potser l'etimologia s'hauria de buscar en aquesta altra llengua. Ja us dic que penso que això _d'anar del pal de..._ és nou: us sona que els vostres pares ho facin servir? Jo és una cosa que he après al carrer, no pas a casa.
> 
> Una abraçada i fins ara!



Sí, sí, es recent i és més, no deu tenir més de 10 anys...

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei,

hola una altra vegada! Ja he vist què t'han dit en el fòrum de castellà i sembla que tingui molt de sentit, no, això que vingui del flamenc? Interessant...


----------



## Xerinola

Bones!
Doncs jo crec que ve del "pal" de les cartes, tot i que no sigui del tot correcte en català..té molta lògica!

Fins ara gent!
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Xerinola, no dic que no tinguis raó, però mira què li han contestat en el fòrum de castellà: trobo que encara és més convincent!


----------



## Xerinola

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Xerinola, no dic que no tinguis raó, però mira què li han contestat en el fòrum de castellà: trobo que encara és més convincent!


 
Ei!
Sí que ho he llegit sí! Però igualment em sembla més convincent el pal que ve de les cartes!


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mei,
> 
> hola una altra vegada! Ja he vist què t'han dit en el fòrum de castellà i sembla que tingui molt de sentit, no, això que vingui del flamenc? Interessant...



Ostres... no sé... estic confusa... 

L'opció de els cartes em semblava bé però lo de "tal palo tal astilla" m'ha fet dubtar... i lo del flamenc... potser sí que és això... ai.. 

Mei


----------

